# More Board Categories



## potroastV2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Im going to be splitting for forum into more sections IE: Hydroponics, aeroponics, give me some categories and I will add them to the forum.

We are growing strong now and the board can handle some more categories.

Happy Smoking


----------



## Sativa Hybridz (Aug 19, 2006)

Indoor / Outdoor growing.


----------

